# breeders in Tulsa, OK??



## yelic (Feb 13, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good breeder in Tulsa, Oklahoma?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You're best bet is to look for shows in your local area (depending on which registry you prefer, ADBA, UKC, ABKC, or AKC) and try and connect with breeders there. Or you can do a search on the respective websites for breeders in your area. That's the best advice I can offer you at this point. I hope it helps you out some.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Your in a good spot to find alot of great bulldogs and a lot of trash.. buyer beware!

Oklahoma has some good stuff  handfull here .. look around


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok has some really good breeders, Rampage kennels is there and so is Grand CH kennels.
Welcome - Rampage Kennels
Awesome bulldogs!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am in Tulsa too I don't know of any good breeders "here" but I have found some through word of mouth at the ADBA show's I've been going to. What type of of dog are you looking for? I know people with some litters of ADBA pups coming soon. ADBA dogs tend to be very lean, muscular small dogs. UKC dogs tend to be thicker and a little bigger than ADBA dogs. And the American Bully is a separate breed. Which tend to be a lot bigger and thicker dogs than the other two.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Depending what you are looking for there are alot of good dogs in the tulsa/Oklahoma area. My boy Preacher came from the tulsa area (but I dont hold that against him)

my words of caution would be to take your time do your research and find the dog that fits your need/wants


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you again for the props Lisa!! 

Very good advise given on this thread!! You need to figure out which TYPE of dog you want, and do alot of talking with breeders... Make sure that you be SPECIFIC about what you are wanting, body style, what you want to do in the future with the pup, and especially temperament. If you want a hyper dog, laid back dog, inbetween... that is VERY important on getting the right dog for your home!! 

I'm about 2 1/2 hours from Tulsa but if I can help you in anyway I'm available!!


----------

